

Solyndra (SV Solar Startup that got $535m guarantee from govt) fails - pitdesi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/toddwoody/2011/08/31/what-solyndras-bankruptcy-means-for-silicon-valley-solar-startups/

======
salemh
Wow..Last year they were hiring ~200+ engineering types of roles (our firm was
trying to "get in" with recruiting for them). They were sort of a "standard"
of "do you know Solyndra?" or "where do you see yourself in Solyndra's space?"
re: EnPhase, a few manufacturers FOR solar tech, etc.

Solyndra's gig was commercial flat-root tech for solar.

"Solyndra could not achieve full-scale operations rapidly enough to compete in
the near term with the resources of larger foreign manufacturers,"

[http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&i...](http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=has+china+won+the+green+tech+race)

